

Smart-Phone Market Share Update - barredo
http://www.businessinsider.com/henry-blodget-smart-phone-market-update-apples-eating-everyone-elses-lunch-2009-10?mobile=1

======
ruslan
Very interesting data thanks. I wonder how come, according to this articale,
RIM's sales are growing outside of North America yet I fail to find
Blackberries in shops, whereas iPhones are everywhere.

